# Leaf spring saddle



## SirMike1983 (Nov 17, 2014)

Pretty cool use of old-style leaf springs:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1913-Flying...Parts_Accessories&hash=item19f6dde5e7&vxp=mtr


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 17, 2014)

That's a manufactured saddle, the last one on ebay brought about $800 IIRC.  Its one of the coolest saddles ever made IMO.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 17, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> That's a manufactured saddle, the last one on ebay brought about $800 IIRC.  Its one of the coolest saddles ever made IMO.




At the current rate and the way Ebay works with snipes, I would not be surprised if it got up there.


----------



## josehuerta (Nov 22, 2014)

Up there and still going -


----------



## Greg M (Nov 22, 2014)

$900 currently; wow!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 23, 2014)

$1526! Pretty nice saddle though. V/r Shawn


----------

